# Mini Rex/ Holland Lop cross



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The second litter of Mini Rex/ Holland Lop crosses for my "designer bunny" project arrived a couple of weeks ago.

Tri color Mini Rex doe and broken black Holland Lop buck. Cute!



Four in this litter, one black, one tri color (mostly red and white, just a couple of black spots) and two broken black and I'm hoping for both bucks and does so I can cross back to the first litter. I've got more photos up on my blog.

SFM
http://designerrabbits.blogspot.com


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Aren't they just CUTE little buggers!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

so I take it that you are trying to create a smaller version of the velveteen lop rabbit?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

ladysown said:


> so I take it that you are trying to create a smaller version of the velveteen lop rabbit?


Well, yes and no. More like a lop eared Mini Rex. I had Velveteen Lops for a short time, thinking they would be just what I wanted ... lop ears and Rex coats. But they've been developed more as a somewhat smaller English Lop, with a Rex coat ... very extreme ears and the mandolin body ... and that isn't quite what I was looking for.

I really like the Mini Rex type ... small and compact ... so I'm trying to add the lop ears without adding a lot more size or changing the body type a lot.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

cute bunnies i have though about starting my own line of mini veveteen lops but im still learning the whole gentics stuff maybe by spring i will try


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

good luck with that...I can see it being a very hard challenge.

i do know that mini rex/holland lop crosses are very quick pet sale bunnies.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Very cute!

Emily


----------

